# 2017 Texas Trio Classic



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

The 10th annual Texas Trio Classic will be held in Matagorda on June 9-10. Online registration and rule updates will be posted on website and begin March 1.

Go to www.texastrioclassic.com for all info or follow texas trio classic on facebook for updates.


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Online registration begins tonight at midnight. You can sign up at www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## BPTH143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Got'er done this morning. Cant wait till june.


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Only 13 open spots and 18 artificial spots left until tournament is full. If you are fishing, don't wait long to sign up, or you may not have a spot. Sign up at www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

Only 4 artificial spots remain. Open is sold out. If you want to fish, better sign up very soon. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

****** tournament is sold out *******


good luck to all teams fishing


----------

